# Network strain metric on the rewrite?



## woodbyte (Feb 2, 2015)

Not sure if this is the place for it, but here goes. 

After tweaking the congestion control feature present in OBS1 I'm looking to port it over to the rewrite. However I'm having problems finding some variables in the new code, specifically a pointer to the current network (packet) strain. I've ran a search for the common terms and glanced at the network related code but couldn't find it. Is it even present?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey woodbyte - to change the x264 settings you need to get the x264 encoder object, get its settings, and then update the settings.  It still supports real-time updating as expected, you just have to do it through its settings.  Sorry I didn't get to this right away, I've not been on the forum in quite some time, best to always come by the #obs-dev chat if you're able or email me directly if you can't chat.


----------



## R1CH (Feb 9, 2015)

As far as I know this doesn't exist in OBS MP, the only "strain" metric would be the size of the send buffer which is an OS thing and likely cannot be reliably queried from OBS. At some point once I get more involved with OBS MP I will likely be porting over the existing network code as I found it to be more stable than relying on librtmp.


----------



## pkv (Sep 5, 2017)

bump!
@woodbyte :  I've ported R1CH code to Obs-Studio; on R1CH's advice, I'd like to integrate your algo. What is your latest incarnation of it ? On how long did you define your running averages ? (edit: 120 seconds, got the answer from the graphs)  Sent you also a PM but no dice so I am trying my chances here !


----------

